
Ask HN: Best books for understanding and training a cat - SimplGy
I like cats, and I&#x27;d like to understand mine better. I want to know how much a cat understands, how it thinks, and what it can be trained to do. I want to read evidence-supported discussion of common advice like not playing with your cat with your hands, feeding wet&#x2F;dry&#x2F;both foods, pack behavior, and so on.
======
namtrac
We have two cats and pondered about this long time ago. The best resource we
found was the BBC documentary:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04lcqvq](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04lcqvq)
also has an e-book
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/4Hbdn6T21hKDH6bfVBk...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/4Hbdn6T21hKDH6bfVBkj4Wm/a-guide-
to-your-cat-interactive-ebook)

------
brudgers
Perhaps the training relationship does not point in the direction a human
might naturally assume:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3573694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3573694)

